# What is this?



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I put out these seeds it was just called Asian green mix. Only one plant came up and I like it a lot. I looked up plants that fell into the "Asian Greens" category but couldn't find this one.

Ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure but it looks a little like Asian Water Lettuce.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

http://portal.lefroyvalley.com/categoryselectionresults.aspx?CatSearch=Asian%20Greens%&CatTitle=All%20Asian%20Greens

MIZUNA - Mizuna Asian Greens

Mizuna is an Asian green with a unique leaf type, refined, flavoursome and dark green. It is ideal for the baby leaf market, and is suited to year round production.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks to both of you, camo2460 and backlash! It does look like Mizuna. I couldn't remember exactly what it looked like and what I grew over the summer did NOT taste as good, this crop was really good. It is in a hoop house but it still froze from time to time, I know freezing makes some things taste better so maybe that was it!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks to both of you, camo2460 and backlash! It does look like Mizuna. I couldn't remember exactly what it looked like and what I grew over the summer did NOT taste as good, this crop was really good. It is in a hoop house but it still froze from time to time, I know freezing makes some things taste better so maybe that was it!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I've been using an app called flowerChecker+ to identify plants. It's pretty good so far. You only get 3 free plant identifications and then they start charging you. I think it's run by a group of botanists that personally respond to your identification request. Just in case the gurus here ever get stumped


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I've been using an app called flowerChecker+ to identify plants. It's pretty good so far. You only get 3 free plant identifications and then they start charging you. I think it's run by a group of botanists that personally respond to your identification request. Just in case the gurus here ever get stumped


Thanks! Is it 3 ever, or three a month/year?

The ridiculous thing is that my father is a retired botanist but he is only good at identifying wild plants mostly in the south east and California.


----------

